# Getting a base



## mike456 (Apr 17, 2007)

tbw a: 
rdls
1arm 1leg row
military press
chair dips
YTWLs
planks 

tbw b
sumo dl 
pushups
machine chinups
chair dips
YTWLs
glute bridge  marches

goals- health,
strength, mobility
ill go more into depth when i get on pc ( im on psp right now- hard to type)


----------



## Double D (Apr 17, 2007)

You going to set up loading as well then?


----------



## mike456 (Apr 17, 2007)

today i did sumo dl for the first time
i did 5x2-3@115  i can do wayyy more with RDLs... i think my abdductors are weak, the soreness came 5 min after i was done LOL mainly my hammies and adductors. Lately i havent had a set program but i have been training consistently, doing the exercises in main post


----------



## Double D (Apr 17, 2007)

Good to hear, hows the flexibility coming along?


----------



## mike456 (Apr 17, 2007)

Double D said:


> You going to set up loading as well then?



its not gonna be written but it is going to be thought about


----------



## mike456 (Apr 17, 2007)

Double D said:


> Good to hear, hows the flexibility coming along?



good been stretching consistently, no more or very rare knee pain but i still cant atg squat (not cause of bad flexibility, just weak)


----------



## mike456 (Apr 17, 2007)

245lbs 6'3" fat


----------



## Double D (Apr 17, 2007)

Well I know lots of people who cant do ATG squats. Dont sweat it. As long as its going well things will be good. I cant believe the people who dont stretch it blows my mind!


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 17, 2007)

On your day 1 you need a some type of squat.


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 17, 2007)

What about bulgarian squat or step up or lunge or even timed wall squats?


----------



## Double D (Apr 17, 2007)

Timed wall squats can be brutal!!!!!


----------



## mike456 (Apr 17, 2007)

instead of sumo dl, bb pile squat


----------



## mike456 (Apr 18, 2007)

today i walked around and up and down stairs, than played bball for 2 hours.. i also experimented with different type of rows.. as of now i am goin with freeweight tbar rows, any any other suggestions?


----------



## Double D (Apr 18, 2007)

I like DB Rows just because of the ROM. But I like unsupported DB rows because how many times do you pick something up off of the ground and have something to lean on?


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 18, 2007)

BW rows are good because you have to keep your core tight like with pushups.
You can start with your feet on the ground and then progress to the horizontal ones. You can experiment with an overhand or underhand grip or even work on your grip strength and do them from two towels.


----------



## mike456 (Apr 18, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> BW rows are good because you have to keep your core tight like with pushups.
> You can start with your feet on the ground and then progress to the horizontal ones. You can experiment with an overhand or underhand grip or even work on your grip strength and do them from two towels.



those would be great! just gotta find a place to do em


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 18, 2007)

I have a climbers sling that I loop around a DB bar in the centre and then loop the other end around my pullup bar- that works great- just hold onto that and lean back- it should hang down to about your waist. 
You can also use them for assisted squats- just hold the bar with both hands and squat down and if you need assistance you have it. 
If you get those to things (a short bar and a sling) you can even do them outside at a park. Monkey bars work great.


----------



## Double D (Apr 18, 2007)

I read about those in a mens fitness mag I had sent to the house the other day. They seem very handy for someone who has trouble with pullups.


----------



## mike456 (Apr 19, 2007)

walked around and up and down stairs 45 min
full court basketball 45
min
half court basketball 1 hour
IM BEAT


----------



## mike456 (Apr 21, 2007)

lol i played bball again today,the weather is to good not to, the negative is im too tired to lift, i have been doin a lil bit of pushups and rows but thats it


----------

